# Ogeechee River Bowfishing?



## bginn (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey everyone. I just got into bowfishing not too long ago. I live around the Statesboro area, and have been shooting the Ogeechee a little bit. 

Problem is, it's a tough river to shoot because it's so low all the time and its a hassle to try and troll the boat while also worrying about spotting and shooting fish.

I've put in in Millen, saw some gar, not too many. Not much navigable water. I've also put in at Oliver Bridge, we had a little luck there, but didn't see too many fish.


So has anyone else had any luck on the Ogeechee? If anyone knows of a decent area to launch where I wouldn't have too much trouble, and maybe a little bit of luck, please let me know. 

Thanks


----------



## The Native Way (Aug 1, 2012)

need rain bad for the geeche


----------

